# Maine Passenger Rail Project?



## Anderson (Jul 30, 2012)

I was looking through Wikipedia and I found a link to this:

http://www.maine.gov/mdot/contractor-consultant-information/pas/annual.shtml

Notably, this project was listed:

Multimodal04/04/201204/04/2012

*AUBURN, LEW.-AUB. RL RECONSTR.*

*Description: *Purchase, design, and construct a portion of rail line for future passenger service to Lewiston and Auburn on the Lewiston Auburn Railroad Line near the Auburn Airport.*Program Manager: *Norman Baker*Phone: *624-3420017936.00$4,430,000 to $5,740,000

Does anybody know what's going on here?


----------

